# Happy 1St Day Of Retirement



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

JODI from Jnk36Jnk!

Congratulations Jodi! Enjoy!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! to you Jodi!!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts. It is a pretty exciting (terrifying) new world out there!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. It is a pretty exciting (terrifying) new world out there!!!


With Dean and Bonnie, you'll do great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the trip you two...looking forward to reading your blog.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you at the Twin Grove Rally!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Okey, now I am getting excited. We are up and packed. Just a few more things to do. Planned time of departure, 9am. On the Road again. j


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Are we there yet ? Safe travels, looking forward to hearing about your adventure.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

First night out, so far, so good. Tomorrow we are off to visit old stomping grounds. j


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> First night out, so far, so good. Tomorrow we are off to visit old stomping grounds. j


Have you set up a Blog so the OB'ers can all track your progress????


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Frankly, I did go into the OB blog area but I could not figure out how it works, and so there is no blog here. I do have a blog going at My Trip Journal (via Good Sam) but I need e-mail addresses in order to send an invite so that a person would get notices of my entries. I am definitely not very compouter literate. j


----------

